# Contribution to the FreeBSD LOGO



## Isoux (Feb 2, 2022)

My small contribution to the FreeBSD LOGO ...


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 14, 2022)

Where's Beastie?


----------



## Isoux (Feb 14, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> Where's Beastie?


Sorry man,  for now, I'm not able to add Beastie... But it will be as soon .


----------



## Isoux (Feb 14, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> Where's Beastie?


Is now any better?


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 14, 2022)

Yes, looks much more "FreeBSDish".

Now i'd change the colors to make it even better. To be honest, i don't like the colors at all.


----------



## Isoux (Feb 14, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> Yes, looks much more "FreeBSDish". Now i'd change the colors to make it even better.


Any suggestions for colors?


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 14, 2022)

I'd use colors that match FreeBSDs corporate identity, i.e. some kind of red.
You can use https://color.adobe.com to find a nice palette.


----------



## Isoux (Feb 14, 2022)

For now, I can't do better ... I tried to combine complementary colors.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 15, 2022)

I wouldn't say _Bestest_, but that's the proofreader side of me. Whatever you write or draw, enjoy it


----------



## Geezer (Feb 15, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> I wouldn't say _Bestest_,



For superlative, you can always use the BB code [dogsbollocks][/dogsbollocks].


----------



## Isoux (Feb 15, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> I wouldn't say _Bestest_, but that's the proofreader side of me. Whatever you write or draw, enjoy it


Back then, Google Translate didn't help my language barrier. I had to have some suffix after the best ... maybe you have a suggestion?
Bested?


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 15, 2022)

How about the current slogan "The Power to Serve"?

Oh, and don't use green on red, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impossible_color#Opponent_process


----------



## Isoux (Feb 15, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> How about the current slogan "The Power to Serve"?


That is OK just I would like to have 3 capital letters BSD. Anyway, is colors now better matched?


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 15, 2022)

When it comes to colors, less is more.

Replace the blue and the green with white, i'd say.
The yellow looks out of place too. Maybe a black border?


----------



## Isoux (Feb 15, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> When it comes to colors, less is more.
> 
> Replace the blue and the green with white, i'd say.
> The yellow looks out of place too. Maybe a black border?


Everything was done as you suggested, you're right I like it better.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 15, 2022)

The "ed", the "loped" and the "ware" are missing the shadows.
And i would use the same font size all over the place.

Talking of fonts, i would use one without serifs. Maybe Arial?
I am not a font expert but i suggest you try a few others.


----------



## Isoux (Feb 15, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> The "ed", the "loped" and the "ware" are missing the shadows.


I know, I tried to do it a few times but I just forgot how to use the tools and it has stayed that way for now.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 15, 2022)

The inner doughnut still has a green border (inner and outer). Maybe make these white as well?



Isoux said:


> I just forgot how to use the tools


Ooops.


----------



## Isoux (Feb 15, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> The inner doughnut still has a green border (inner and outer). Maybe make these white as well?
> 
> 
> Ooops.


And that's fixed ... good night on my part. Thank you!


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 15, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> doughnut



the B-side of the disc, which had assumed a doughnut shape | <https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/555785>


----------



## jardows (Feb 15, 2022)

Isoux said:


> Back then, Google Translate didn't help my language barrier. I had to have some suffix after the best ... maybe you have a suggestion?
> Bested?


If English is not your first language, I can certainly understand the difficulty here.
"Best" is the proper term, but because the word is so short, doesn't cross over the circle to look right.
"Bested" is often used as a verb.  For example, in a sporting event, the winning team might be said to "have bested the competition."
"Bestest" is often used in a childish way, because it is a grammar error commonly used by children.  It will be used as a non-serious superlative, such as Little Caesar's Pizza offering the "Extra Most Bestest" pizza.  I think it goes fine with the whimsical nature of Beastie.  If you were using the updated logo, you would probably want a more professional, grammatically proper word.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 15, 2022)

In any case, the logo is unreadable and the mascot is covered up so the whole thing is unusable.


----------



## Isoux (Feb 15, 2022)

drhowarddrfine said:


> In any case, the logo is unreadable and the mascot is covered up so the whole thing is unusable.


You are right, I am only comforted by the fact that I am a beginner and that beginners have the right to make mistakes and imperfections.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2022)

Isoux said:


> Back then, Google Translate didn't help my language barrier. I had to have some suffix after the best ... maybe you have a suggestion?
> Bested?


Best is already a superlative (of 'good'). There is no superlative of a superlative. It's "good" (adjective) -> "better" (comparative) -> "best" (superlative). _Bestest_ is something a child would say. _Bested_ is the past tense of the verb 'to best'.


----------



## hruodr (Feb 15, 2022)

Isoux said:


> Any suggestions for colors?


Yes. Better green daemon with red shoes.


----------



## Isoux (Feb 15, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Best is already a superlative (of 'good'). There is no superlative of a superlative. It's "good" (adjective) -> "better" (comparative) -> "best" (superlative). _Bestest_ is something a child would say. _Bested_ is the past tense of the verb 'to best'.


Then, perhaps the word _*Bestest*_ suits my childhood in FreeBSD the most ... ha ha ha


----------

